# Mark Beaumont Africa Solo tour.



## Gez73 (17 Mar 2016)

Went to see Mark at Buxton Opera house last night. Great show and very informative. Funny too. Well worth a look if you can catch him. Stayed to chat afterwards too. Truly nice guy. Gez


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Mar 2016)

I went for a ride around the TOB London circuit with him last year ( he was about to have to fix a tube 'hernia' here), he's a top man. This was the bike in your picture.


----------

